
OOP is pretty much always a bad choice for business software - mtsx
https://twitter.com/MarkusWinand/status/1206915016357810176
======
chupa-chups
Discuss it with [https://www.yegor256.com](https://www.yegor256.com) and
publish the result, I guess it would be an interesting discussion :)

------
jppope
Devils advocate => a business exists to make a profit- if business software
uses OOP and OOP helps it make more of a profit than other options it is a
better choice.

